# New Promo: 40 Premium Royal Queen Seeds Up For Grabs!



## George Seeds (May 25, 2017)

Who would possibly pass up on the chance to win up to 40 super-premium seeds from Royal Queen Seeds? 

We’re pretty sure that if you are reading this, you’ll already be itching to find out exactly how to enter this amazing competition – so go ahead and read on for the low-down buddy at http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/new-promo-40-premium-royal-queen-seeds-up-for-grabs


----------



## DaveInCave (May 25, 2017)

In it to win it!
Thank you RQS!


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (May 25, 2017)

Thanks for the chance !Good luck everyone.


----------



## sleepless_canuck (May 25, 2017)

Nice, Im in.


----------



## Bryant420 (May 25, 2017)

Pineapple Kush


----------



## blake9999 (May 25, 2017)

10 x Pineapple Kush Feminised Seeds
im in , thank you


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (May 25, 2017)

Nice one! I'm down


----------



## KrazyG (May 25, 2017)

Free seeds I'm in.


----------



## Dewey Killer (May 25, 2017)

Thanks for the great offers and contests.


----------



## George Seeds (May 25, 2017)

DaveInCave said:


> In it to win it!
> Thank you RQS!


Hey Buddy,

We are mixing it up a little and giving away a bonus extra prize to the first posters. 

You won some Royal Queen Seeds goodies including a few seeds, Royal Queen Seeds branded papers and Royal Queen Seeds branded filters!

How awesome is that?

Thanks to https://www.facebook.com/RQSeeds/

Can you drop me a PM on this forum please with your name and address so I can arrange delivery of your prizes.


----------



## George Seeds (May 25, 2017)

Dewey Killer said:


> Thanks for the great offers and contests.


Thanks buddy and a big thanks to Royal Queen Seeds


----------



## Jeffnc69 (May 25, 2017)

Thanks for the chance, good luck to all


----------



## dstroy (May 25, 2017)

I like some free seeds!


----------



## QuarksRSmall (May 25, 2017)

Fantastic multi-pronged approach to a contest. In it to win it am I. Cheers all.


----------



## Moldy (May 25, 2017)

I could win... not losing!


----------



## Boomboim4200 (May 25, 2017)

Been meaning to swing thru, howdy 
#theroyalvault


----------



## Chupacabra62 (May 25, 2017)

good luck every one  and thanks The Vault


----------



## Stumpped (May 25, 2017)

I'm in. Would live some seeds. I only got Purple Willie's


----------



## B166ER420 (May 25, 2017)

I need some seeds baaad......tired of spending my hard earned cash on someone else's buds.

Thanks for opportunity @George Seeds
#THEVAULT

@DaveInCave you lucky bastard!Congrats!


----------



## DaveInCave (May 25, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> We are mixing it up a little and giving away a bonus extra prize to the first posters.
> 
> ...


PM sent!
Thank you so much!


----------



## mmjmon (May 25, 2017)

Thanks Buddies.


----------



## acidzx (May 25, 2017)

Wow, super generous. Great work guys! Good luck everyone.


----------



## rollangrow (May 25, 2017)

im in need for them seeds please


----------



## Victor6634 (May 25, 2017)

Thanks Royal Queen Seeds great promotion I'm in it to win it lol


----------



## Dopaw13 (May 25, 2017)

sweet im in thanks man


----------



## kachiga (May 25, 2017)

The sound already makes my mouth water 

Thanks for the give away either way.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 25, 2017)

Big fan of any kush strains from good breeders thanks rqs ! 
Gonna buy some if i dont win and gonna buy some different ones if i win !


----------



## thewanderer718 (May 25, 2017)

In to to win it. or at least try


----------



## John1961 (May 25, 2017)

Excellent gesture.

I'm in it to win it!

Others need not apply.


----------



## HemiSync (May 25, 2017)

Free beans are always welcome! Thanks


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 25, 2017)

I'm in. Thank you The Vault and Royal Queen Seeds


----------



## herbs1 (May 25, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Who would possibly pass up on the chance to win up to 40 super-premium seeds from Royal Queen Seeds?
> 
> We’re pretty sure that if you are reading this, you’ll already be itching to find out exactly how to enter this amazing competition – so go ahead and read on for the low-down buddy at http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/new-promo-40-premium-royal-queen-seeds-up-for-grabs


Im in. Thanks!


----------



## cindysid (May 25, 2017)

I'm in! I would love to grow some Pineapple Kush!


----------



## wtfsthetime (May 25, 2017)

*Royal Queen Seeds #1 in my book !*


----------



## Wolfedawwg (May 25, 2017)

Great promo, thanks!!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (May 25, 2017)

The Vault rocks @George Seeds 
Thanks for a chance and good luck to all.


----------



## Sortastupid (May 25, 2017)

I'm in ,
Thanks for the chance


----------



## Derelict (May 25, 2017)

Love it.


----------



## icemanjeremy (May 25, 2017)

Awesome!! Wouldn't Mind these for next Season!!


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 25, 2017)

The vault kicks ass!


----------



## Krytend (May 25, 2017)

I would love to try some new beans out in my garden !


----------



## Hotshot123 (May 26, 2017)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Mary Connors (May 26, 2017)

Thank you so much for the chance to enter would love to win Pineapple Express this is the strain that most helps ease some of my anxieties


----------



## Islandgrowerx (May 26, 2017)

great genetics The Vault rocks with the giveaways. and on point shipping.


----------



## Smorf (May 26, 2017)

In. Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## hereforthepain (May 26, 2017)

Thanks for the giveaway. I’m in.


----------



## jestor00 (May 26, 2017)

Some free seeds sounds like a win win to me.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (May 26, 2017)

Yeah baby!! Pineapple kush!!


----------



## George Seeds (May 26, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Big fan of any kush strains from good breeders thanks rqs !
> Gonna buy some if i dont win and gonna buy some different ones if i win !


Well we also have an awesome promo on Royal Queen Seeds at the moment as well where you get tons of bonus freebies (available whilst stock lasts) - http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/free-premium-quality-seeds-with-every-pack-of-3-5-or-10-rqs-purchased 

that's on top of all the other offers https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/cat_offers.html

Some staggering amounts of freebies being given away on orders at The Vault - www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk


----------



## tastypurp420 (May 26, 2017)

im in.you guys are the best


----------



## eightinthebox (May 26, 2017)

Good luck everyone. Thanks The Vault.


----------



## be4meliz (May 26, 2017)

Just finished a grow of Royal Queen Pineapple Kush(4) that were gifted to me by someone on this forum. Excellent results- highly recommended


----------



## StonedMoe87 (May 26, 2017)

Would definately love to win me some of these


----------



## simple6 (May 26, 2017)

I'm in!


----------



## Kcbscrogger (May 26, 2017)

Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## greyduck (May 26, 2017)

Nice! I'm in.


----------



## Quagmire6969 (May 26, 2017)

Im in


----------



## ronnie mewbourn (May 26, 2017)

thank 4 the chance to win


----------



## WattSaver (May 26, 2017)

Thanks for the great offering.


----------



## pop22 (May 26, 2017)

Ohhh Yeah! Grew Royal Queen Shining Silver Haze, great stuff! I'm in!


----------



## Crash_420 (May 26, 2017)

Im in!


----------



## seedlessbob (May 26, 2017)

In for it all, good luck everyone.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (May 26, 2017)

Some Pineapple sounds delicious  count me in..


----------



## Wheatstraw Mcgraw (May 26, 2017)

I'm in! Send 'em to me!
Thanks!


----------



## giggywatts (May 26, 2017)

i'm in thanks for the contest.


----------



## Jgray766 (May 26, 2017)

Sign me up!!! I want some pineapple kush bad!!


----------



## Norml56 (May 26, 2017)

Strain sounds awesome. Hope I win.


----------



## rollangrow (May 26, 2017)

im in need for them seeds please


----------



## BIGNUTS (May 26, 2017)

Me Please!!!


----------



## NastyN8t (May 26, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Who would possibly pass up on the chance to win up to 40 super-premium seeds from Royal Queen Seeds?
> 
> We’re pretty sure that if you are reading this, you’ll already be itching to find out exactly how to enter this amazing competition – so go ahead and read on for the low-down buddy at http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/new-promo-40-premium-royal-queen-seeds-up-for-grabs


I'm finishing up a quick one freebie.would luv some more beans


----------



## aquanaut (May 26, 2017)

Woot, I hope I win! Thanks!


----------



## El3ment115 (May 26, 2017)

What a fantastic opportunity. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Pistils Please (May 26, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## Sergio Gomes (May 26, 2017)

I'm in! Great promo....


----------



## Rowdybuds (May 26, 2017)

I'm in , thanks


----------



## Bean Busy (May 26, 2017)

Duck duck GOOSE


----------



## toaster struedel (May 26, 2017)

I'd be happy to win the shirt! Good luck all!


----------



## johnp410 (May 26, 2017)

I'm definitely in it. Royal Queen has some nice stuff. I have been impressed.


----------



## SteveFrenchCat (May 26, 2017)

Need some of that pineapple. I never win anything tho


----------



## BiggestLittleGrower (May 26, 2017)

bean winner here!


----------



## Gaz29 (May 26, 2017)

Good luck me,
when is the winners announced..?
Cheers guys @Vault seeds & RQS.
Gaz


----------



## Dtowngrowman68 (May 26, 2017)

I'm in to win it all plz


----------



## bertaluchi (May 26, 2017)

Sign me up! I love The Vault and Royal Queen Seeds. Their Royal Moby was spectacular. Thanks again @George Seeds !


----------



## StiggyPops (May 26, 2017)

Of course I love Seeds and The vault


----------



## Med4us (May 26, 2017)

Early Birds got the worm...Still a chance for the rest of us! Good Luck!

Thanks for opportunity @George Seeds
#THEVAULT


----------



## RC61 (May 26, 2017)

Im in, i love these seed promo's.


----------



## zneter (May 26, 2017)

I'm down for that cheers


----------



## Brett Roberts (May 26, 2017)

I love to win some ,10 x Pineapple Kush Feminised Seeds,thanks for the chance....In it to win it .thanks ..


----------



## DG1959 (May 26, 2017)

Thank you for the chance.


----------



## Dankweedwizard420 (May 26, 2017)

Count me in and thanks for a chance at it friend.


----------



## Herbzilla (May 26, 2017)

You guys rock! Team Vault all the way!


----------



## jacksmuff (May 26, 2017)

Im in


----------



## HydoDan (May 26, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## WeedPseudonym (May 26, 2017)

I'd cry if I could get some of these seeds!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 26, 2017)

Count me in how can you go wrong with the vault?


----------



## Pdiddy8820 (May 27, 2017)

I'm in hope to win!


----------



## Greenbuzz79 (May 27, 2017)

Can I get some? Thanks for the chance.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 27, 2017)

Seeds, who don't like free seeds.. im in..


----------



## aspirin (May 27, 2017)

never tried Royal Queens beans


----------



## Yzfirecat (May 27, 2017)

I love to grow the pineapple kush its so vigorous. Thanks for the opportunity RQS.


----------



## kckike (May 27, 2017)

Thanks for the chance The Vault! You rock!


----------



## greg nr (May 27, 2017)

I'm in, gotta get some new beanz.


----------



## TheKen (May 27, 2017)

I like freee


----------



## OnePrays (May 27, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Thanks buddy and a big thanks to Royal Queen Seeds


Sweet never had any Royal seeds before! Goodluck everyone!


----------



## sandhill larry (May 27, 2017)

Say I woke up this morning, had the ain't got no Royal Queen bean blues.
Yea, I rolled over this morning, had them ain't got no Royal Queen bean blues.
I know it's time for planting, but Good Lord, it just ain't no use.

Got to get rid of them ain't got no Royal Queen bean blues.
If your seeds ain't dank, the smoke will be rank.


----------



## squirt1961 (May 27, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Who would possibly pass up on the chance to win up to 40 super-premium seeds from Royal Queen Seeds?
> 
> We’re pretty sure that if you are reading this, you’ll already be itching to find out exactly how to enter this amazing competition – so go ahead and read on for the low-down buddy at http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/new-promo-40-premium-royal-queen-seeds-up-for-grabs



In it to win it... The Vault Rocks!!!!!


----------



## thespaceman937 (May 27, 2017)

IM IN


----------



## Sassafras¥ (May 27, 2017)

@needsomebeans thought you'd like in on this bro..


----------



## ruby fruit (May 27, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Well we also have an awesome promo on Royal Queen Seeds at the moment as well where you get tons of bonus freebies (available whilst stock lasts) - http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/free-premium-quality-seeds-with-every-pack-of-3-5-or-10-rqs-purchased
> 
> that's on top of all the other offers https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/cat_offers.html
> 
> Some staggering amounts of freebies being given away on orders at The Vault - www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk


beuty looking right now !!


----------



## needsomebeans (May 27, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> @needsomebeans thought you'd like in on this bro..


Thanks for the shoutout my friend. Count me in on this awesome giveaway. 

A big thank you goes out to The Vault and Royal Queen Seeds.


----------



## evergreengardener (May 27, 2017)

Awesome count me in thanks for the chance to win


----------



## Jedi420 (May 27, 2017)

Toss my name into the pot. Good luck all


----------



## Bryant420 (May 28, 2017)

Open the Vault and over Grow the World


----------



## thewanderer718 (May 28, 2017)

I'm in !!!!!! again i think ?


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (May 28, 2017)

Count me in


----------



## tokinblackguy (May 28, 2017)

Thanks for the great opportunity good luck everyone


----------



## Yashas Sridharan (May 29, 2017)

I am in. Again, thank you "the vault" for keeping us aficionados entertained.


----------



## Growdict (May 29, 2017)

im in


----------



## WV_MountainBud (May 29, 2017)

Thanks for the chance guys, good luck everyone!


----------



## Ryry94 (May 29, 2017)

Nothing left to do but smile smile smile


----------



## buzzardbreath (May 29, 2017)

free painkillers!


----------



## dynospec (May 29, 2017)

im in!


----------



## windrunner735 (May 30, 2017)

I'm in for this one!


----------



## Bad Karma (May 30, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Who would possibly pass up on the chance to win up to 40 super-premium seeds from Royal Queen Seeds?
> 
> We’re pretty sure that if you are reading this, you’ll already be itching to find out exactly how to enter this amazing competition – so go ahead and read on for the low-down buddy at http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/new-promo-40-premium-royal-queen-seeds-up-for-grabs


I'm a fan of Royal Queen Seeds so I am most definitely in. Thanks for the contest Vault.


----------



## rollangrow (May 30, 2017)

im in definitely in


----------



## steff44 (May 31, 2017)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## steff44 (May 31, 2017)

Just checked the date & enter just in time!


----------



## George Seeds (May 31, 2017)

Winners have been selected at random and announced.

The Rollitup winner is HemiSync - Can you PM me please to arrange delivery of your prizes. You win:

10 x Pineapple Kush Feminised Seeds from Royal Queen Seeds and a fistful of Royal Queen Seeds branded Rolling Papers + Tips – AND an awesome The Vault T-Shirt!

Check the blog to see if you are a winner in any of the other sections at http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/new-promo-40-premium-royal-queen-seeds-up-for-grabs

If you didn't win this time around then never fear as we will be back with a new competition soon 

In the meantime why not check out our other offers currently live on the site, including some awesome free seeds from Royal Queen Seeds with all orders placed - https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/cat_offers.html


----------



## kachiga (May 31, 2017)

Congrats @HemiSync best of luck.


----------



## johnp410 (May 31, 2017)

Congratulations to all the winners. Thanks @George Seeds and the vault crew. Thanks to Royal Queen Seeds. I'm gonna get more of their stuff soon as I can, got a couple things going on right now I need to make room for.


----------



## Gaz29 (May 31, 2017)

Congratulations to winner..!
Happy growing .!
Gaz


----------



## thewanderer718 (May 31, 2017)

Congrats to the winner !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giggywatts (May 31, 2017)

congrats hemisync


----------



## RC61 (May 31, 2017)

Congrats to the winner.


----------



## Jedi420 (May 31, 2017)

Congrats man. Nice win


----------



## Ryry94 (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you!!


----------



## driel (Jun 1, 2017)

wow that's a pretty sweet rollitup incentive, congrats hemisync


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jun 4, 2017)

In it to win it. Been looking at rqs seeds for a while and purple kush for the win in my opinion. I like the multi platform marketing too. Smart man


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jun 4, 2017)

Never mind should have read the full thread first. Always next time eh. Congrats hemisync. Gonna follow you and see how they grow if you're going to be doing a journal


----------



## George Seeds (Jun 5, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Never mind should have read the full thread first. Always next time eh. Congrats hemisync. Gonna follow you and see how they grow if you're going to be doing a journal


Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj

Dont forget to add our domain cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jun 5, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj
> 
> Dont forget to add our domain cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


My eyes are firmly on the in it to win now and dont worry you are on my safe list too. Been looking on your site for some beans too so be expecting an order when I've finished these white widow x big bud and northern lights x chronic. Plus you're a UK bank so be helping the economy too.


----------



## stressedtoaster (Jun 5, 2017)

I'd like to enter


----------



## Ganjassuer83 (Jun 5, 2017)

Love me some beans I'm in....


----------



## Chupacabra62 (Jun 6, 2017)

in it to win it good luck every one


----------



## George Seeds (Jun 6, 2017)

Chupacabra62 said:


> in it to win it good luck every one


This promo is closed now buddy! 

Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj

Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


----------



## George Seeds (Jun 6, 2017)

stressedtoaster said:


> I'd like to enter


This promo is closed now buddy! 

Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj

Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


----------



## George Seeds (Jun 6, 2017)

Ganjassuer83 said:


> Love me some beans I'm in....


This promo is closed now buddy! 

Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj

Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


----------



## HemiSync (Jun 6, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Winners have been selected at random and announced.
> 
> The Rollitup winner is HemiSync - Can you PM me please to arrange delivery of your prizes. You win:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. Beans are always a welcome surprise!


----------



## J-jizzel (Jun 6, 2017)

In it to win,let's grow...


----------



## George Seeds (Jun 7, 2017)

J-jizzel said:


> In it to win,let's grow...


This promo is closed now buddy! 

Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj

Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


----------



## thccbdhealth (Jun 15, 2017)

Score. mmm mmm mmm Pineapple Kush


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jun 15, 2017)

Awesome! Super thankful!


----------



## MadMel (Jun 27, 2017)

If this is still going on, please count me in. 

IN IT TO WIN IT!!!


----------



## George Seeds (Jun 27, 2017)

MadMel said:


> If this is still going on, please count me in.
> 
> IN IT TO WIN IT!!!


This promo is closed now buddy! 

Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj

Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


----------



## MadMel (Jun 27, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> This promo is closed now buddy!
> 
> Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj
> 
> Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


Aw man, that's the story of my life. Lol

Thanks anyway. I was signing up for the newsletter while you were replying to my post apparently. 

This is generous of you. I for one appreciate it.


----------



## Fosterini (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks RQS, great idea!


----------



## Stumpped (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## MadMel (Jun 28, 2017)

Stumpped said:


> I'm in


It's over and done. I guess that you and I have to wait until next time.


----------



## gg2 (Jul 21, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> I am in it to WIN IT!!! New grower and I need some beans so so bad.. just have three babies now and no reserves to plant.. I so hope I win it and then I will be IN IT FOR SURE... Thanks for this chance to enter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gg2 (Jul 21, 2017)

DaveInCave said:


> PM sent!
> Thank you so much!


Congratulations DaveinCave!! Lucky winner here.. Enjoy your 420 time with these babies


----------



## gg2 (Jul 21, 2017)

Well I be dog.. it's over before I got to start.. better luck next time to me and everyone else too


----------



## George Seeds (Jul 24, 2017)

gg2 said:


> Well I be dog.. it's over before I got to start.. better luck next time to me and everyone else too


Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj

Dont forget to add our domain cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


----------



## Invisighost (Jul 28, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj
> 
> Dont forget to add our domain cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


Done, now gimme some seeds b/c I want them...and you're nice like that :--)


----------



## madcuzbad (Aug 3, 2017)

Let's Go.


----------



## 215Kush (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks to the Vault and Royal Queen Seed for this great promotion! Thanks to The Vault and RQS! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 8, 2017)

The thread that never ends


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 8, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> The thread that never ends


Lol


----------



## Chupacabra62 (Nov 9, 2017)

good luck every one


----------



## George Seeds (Nov 9, 2017)

This promo is closed now buddy! 

Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj

Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


----------



## Bryant420 (Nov 9, 2017)

#teamvault


----------



## MJMadness (Nov 10, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Who would possibly pass up on the chance to win up to 40 super-premium seeds from Royal Queen Seeds?
> 
> We’re pretty sure that if you are reading this, you’ll already be itching to find out exactly how to enter this amazing competition – so go ahead and read on for the low-down buddy


These would go good in the collection!


----------



## QuarksRSmall (Nov 10, 2017)

Lol @MJMadness. Only 2 posts made and they are both for contests that are over. Might want to read before posting.


----------



## OldPork (Nov 20, 2017)

Deal me in!


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 13, 2017)

good luck all


----------



## OldPork (Dec 13, 2017)

gimme gimme


----------



## StonedMoe87 (Dec 13, 2017)

Lovely price to win, I am definately down with that


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Feb 7, 2018)

i would love to have some seeds and i hope everybody in this contest wins


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 7, 2018)

Fuzzy Logic said:


> i would love to have some seeds and i hope everybody in this contest wins


I believe you may be a little late to the party.


----------



## Chupacabra62 (Feb 7, 2018)

whoop whoop I'm in


----------



## thccbdhealth (Feb 7, 2018)

George Seeds said:


> This promo is closed now buddy!
> 
> Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj
> 
> Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.



Id be in aswell; But It Is Closed


----------



## KaosGboxes (Feb 8, 2018)

In it to WIN IT!


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Feb 9, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I believe you may be a little late to the party.


that sucks i havent bin on here for about 10 months now.


----------



## gwheels (Feb 9, 2018)

in it to win it


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Feb 11, 2018)

George Seeds said:


> Who would possibly pass up on the chance to win up to 40 super-premium seeds from Royal Queen Seeds?
> 
> We’re pretty sure that if you are reading this, you’ll already be itching to find out exactly how to enter this amazing competition – so go ahead and read on for the low-down buddy at http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/new-promo-40-premium-royal-queen-seeds-up-for-grabs


Me please


----------



## CookieKush (Feb 11, 2018)

Waiting for the next comp


----------



## Realbax (Feb 16, 2018)

George Seeds said:


> Who would possibly pass up on the chance to win up to 40 super-premium seeds from Royal Queen Seeds?
> 
> We’re pretty sure that if you are reading this, you’ll already be itching to find out exactly how to enter this amazing competition – so go ahead and read on for the low-down buddy at http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/new-promo-40-premium-royal-queen-seeds-up-for-grabs


Love the contests. Cheers


----------



## drewby (Feb 16, 2018)

George Seeds said:


> Who would possibly pass up on the chance to win up to 40 super-premium seeds from Royal Queen Seeds?
> 
> We’re pretty sure that if you are reading this, you’ll already be itching to find out exactly how to enter this amazing competition – so go ahead and read on for the low-down buddy at http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/new-promo-40-premium-royal-queen-seeds-up-for-grabs


hopefully in it to win it


----------



## LACookies (Feb 17, 2018)

In it to win it.

Good luck everyone


----------



## johnp410 (Feb 17, 2018)

Wow no one reads any more. This should be locked lol Unless there's some kind of amusement in watching people make fools of themselves. Screw it.

Count me in!!!!
Lmao


----------



## Zephyrs (Feb 18, 2018)

Sweet, I'll try. Pineapple kush oh yea


----------



## Ringsixty (Feb 19, 2018)

George Seeds said:


> Who would possibly pass up on the chance to win up to 40 super-premium seeds from Royal Queen Seeds?
> 
> We’re pretty sure that if you are reading this, you’ll already be itching to find out exactly how to enter this amazing competition – so go ahead and read on for the low-down buddy at http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/new-promo-40-premium-royal-queen-seeds-up-for-grabs


Is it my turn to win?


----------



## CookieKush (Feb 19, 2018)

Ringsixty said:


> Is it my turn to win?


Not today lol


----------



## Ringsixty (Feb 19, 2018)

CookieKush said:


> Not today lol


Damn, I thought I would try anyway...LOL


----------



## CookieKush (Feb 19, 2018)

Ringsixty said:


> Damn, I thought I would try anyway...LOL


You can be a winner in life though  ehehe


----------



## Ringsixty (Feb 19, 2018)

CookieKush said:


> You can be a winner in life though  ehehe


That's what my wife says. Ha
Also, a dollar short and a day late


----------



## CookieKush (Feb 19, 2018)

Ringsixty said:


> That's what my wife says. Ha
> Also, a dollar short and a day late


hahaha! Feel your pain dude... My wife is very tolerant of my activities hehe.


----------



## Ringsixty (Feb 19, 2018)

CookieKush said:


> hahaha! Feel your pain dude... My wife is very tolerant of my activities hehe.


No, No pain, I'm used to it after 30 years.

Knew I should have traded her in for a new model before she broke down, lol

Lock This Thread, to much fun


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 19, 2018)

johnp410 said:


> Wow no one reads any more. This should be locked lol Unless there's some kind of amusement in watching people make fools of themselves. Screw it.
> 
> Count me in!!!!
> Lmao


Same here ill have a second shot lol


----------



## CookieKush (Feb 19, 2018)

Ringsixty said:


> No, No pain, I'm used to it after 30 years.
> 
> Knew I should have traded her in for a new model before she broke down, lol
> 
> Lock This Thread, to much fun


Hindsight is a wonderful thing hehe


----------



## Ringsixty (Feb 19, 2018)

CookieKush said:


> Hindsight is a wonderful thing hehe


That's it! I'm going back to visit Thailand again.


----------



## CookieKush (Feb 19, 2018)

Ringsixty said:


> That's it! I'm going back to visit Thailand again.


Oh dear... what have i caused here, looool


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 19, 2018)

Ditto


----------



## Noirag (Mar 18, 2018)

Wicked promotion, do you guys ship to NZ and have pay pal?


----------



## George Seeds (Mar 19, 2018)

Noirag said:


> Wicked promotion, do you guys ship to NZ and have pay pal?


This promo is closed buddy but a new one is about to be launched 

We do indeed ship to NZ but we do not accept PayPal, here is a link to our payment options - https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/payment-options/info_76.html


----------

